# Badass Crayfish



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My badass Crayfish got his while I was on vacation, I guess he pressed my boys too much....


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought that dude was going to run that tank.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

so sorry about the crayfish atleast he lasted awhile and showed he was brave


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

damn - he was such a dude


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have some new pictures of my brothers coluses crawfish. I could not believe the size of this thing and its giant blue and red claws.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam we all know how much u liked that bada$$ 
well time to try something else


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Was he like this one... birdman got him for 4 bucs... look at his size compared to the 4 inch gourami and the 5 inch thermometer


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

please tell your brother from me to get a pic of that crayfish in for next months non-piranha POTM - that thing is bad ass!!!









Thank you for sharing this pic with us


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what type of crayfish is that and big does it grow


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

it is a crawfishicus badassicus. I have no idea how big this thing is going to get but it is enormous. He is in there with all my exodons, a royal pleco and a 9 inch jack dempsey. He tries to catch the exodons from the top of that driftwood.

Dont worry i already have the pom picture, of course im not revealing that one yet... this picture just had better scale.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

holy smokes...hell no he wasnt like that....more like a regular little crayfish...now I have to decide to get the 20 dollar huge red lobsters or just chill and get another badass crayfish..

All thats left of him was a few pieces of his exoskeleton.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Holy crap, BDKing57! That thing is beautiful man!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> holy smokes...hell no he wasnt like that....more like a regular little crayfish...now I have to decide to get the 20 dollar huge red lobsters or just chill and get another badass crayfish..
> 
> All thats left of him was a few pieces of his exoskeleton.


 Mike if you get a lobster it will die as all lobsters are saltwater - however your LFS most likely is misnaming large crayfish as lobsters even though they are infact crayfish


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

that crayfish was huge but never in a p tank he kills one of my p's im having crayfish tail lol


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

What about the giant fresh water lobsters in australia that can grow to 5 feet?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I had a blue crayfish in my p tank that just got smoked a couple of days ago. I keep another one in the feeder tank, it's pretty awesome to watch a crayfish catch and eat a goldie.

CRAYFISH FURY!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Was he like this one... birdman got him for 4 bucs... look at his size compared to the 4 inch gourami and the 5 inch thermometer


 sorry to hear that mike..on top the next crayfish

nice ass cray bdk


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Birdman said:


> What about the giant fresh water lobsters in australia that can grow to 5 feet?


 I know nothing of these - can you hook us up with a pic/link?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Well I don't think that they get up to 5 ft but they are pretty big for freshwater.



















Here is the link for more info. 
Lobster


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

these are crayfish mislabeled as lobsters - thanks for the link + pics









heres a handy link


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you check out the record specimen.. i believe it was somewhere near 4 feet... like dog size, much bigger then the common salt lobster but that was a rare occurance


----------

